
Prof Bumps Female Students’ STEM Grades to Encourage Female Students - throwaway13456
https://reason.com/archives/2018/05/23/prof-bumps-female-students-stem-grades-b
======
blackflame7000
Ultimately its the knowledge that counts. Although it would be interesting to
see a school that gives tuition rebates for good scores instead of grades.

------
jacquesm
Grading of exams should be done anonymously.

